# Minimalistische Linux-Distro



## multimolti (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!

Ich brauche eine Linux-Distro, die wirklich nicht viel koennen muss. Ich muss mit dem Terminal arbeiten koennen, brauche den Firefox, den Nano Texteditor oder etwas gleichwertiges und eventuell einen grafischen Texteditor mit Syntaxhervorhebung etc. zum Programmieren.

Habe eben mal zum Testen Ubuntu 11 genommen, aber das frisst mir zu viel Leistung. Ich moechte der VM eigentlich ungerne mehr als 512MB Speicher geben.

Hat jemand Vorschlaege? Danke!


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (18. Oktober 2011)

Hi Game Programmer,

wahrscheinlich kennst du es schon...
aber mir fällt da spontan Samm Small Linux (Link zu Google Web Chace, weil der Server gerade extrem langsam ist) ein, habs selbst noch nicht getestet, soll aber 500 MB haben, also unter deinem Limit.

Gruß


----------



## multimolti (18. Oktober 2011)

Werd ich mir mal anschauen!

Bei den 512MB meinte ich aber den RAM-Verbrauch, nicht Festplatte... darauf kommt es an!


----------



## deepthroat (19. Oktober 2011)

Hi.

Auch Ubuntu kann man mit wenig RAM betreiben. Man muss ja nicht den Unity Desktop verwenden. (=> XUbuntu?)

Bei deiner Internetsuche hast du wohl nichts gefunden?! Ist ja peinlich... 

http://www.linuxlinks.com/Distributions/Mini_Distributions/
http://distro.ibiblio.org/tinycorelinux/welcome.html

Gruß


----------



## multimolti (19. Oktober 2011)

Habe jetzt mal Lubuntu installiert, das scheint genau das zu koennen was ich brauche. Trotzdem danke!


----------

